# 2 days in Niagra Falls, ON



## Ann-Marie (Mar 25, 2013)

We will be going to Niagra Falls,ON, and spending 2 days, 6/10-6/11/13, leaving on 6/12.  This is our first visit.  What should we try to do in the 2 days that we will be there?  I thought Maid of the Mist ride.  What else? 

Also, hotels.  I would like to stay as close to the falls as possible.  I did see a good price for the Marriott Courtyard.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 25, 2013)

*Marriott Fallsview*

I like the Marriott Fallsview.  It's close to the funicular so you can go down and do the journey behind the falls.  It's also close to the Fallsview Casino.  Don't eat around there though, it's tourist traps with $25 breakfasts.  Try this place.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 25, 2013)

If you like wine you might also consider a trip to Niagara on the Lake/St Catherines area, which is just north of Niagara Falls.  There are many wineries here. 

If you have any engineers or budding engineers the Welland Canal is also near by.  This is the lock system that allows the ships to make it up from the level of Lake Ontario to the level of Lake Erie, how else do you get a ship up the falls.


----------



## dwojo (Mar 25, 2013)

Niagara on the Lake is a nice town about 15 minutes from Niagara Falls. Fort George if you have any history buffs with you.


----------



## MoiAl (Mar 25, 2013)

I second Niagara on the Lake even if you don't want to try the wine, about 5 miles from the falls. Quaint little town, actually the first capital of Canada pre American Revolution. It was burnt to the ground by the invading forces, but after was rebuilt on the original foundations. Great theatre there as well, do a picnic on the Niagara parkway, bring your bike and ride through the park. Great restaurants, try The Angel Inn for a haunted pub experience, even stay overnight. enjoy


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 25, 2013)

Most definitely Niagra on the Lake.  Whereas Niaga Falls is tacky (think wax museums etc) Niagra on the lake is quaint.

Joan


----------



## oldseed (Mar 25, 2013)

Have dinner at a winery while at Niagara-on-the-lake.  There's Trius/Hillebrand and Peller Estates, both very good experiences.  Walk around the quaint old town before/after dinner.

The butterfly sanctuary is nice too, it's near the border of Niagara and the US.


----------



## wptamo (Mar 25, 2013)

Maple_Leaf said:


> I like the Marriott Fallsview.  It's close to the funicular so you can go down and do the journey behind the falls.  It's also close to the Fallsview Casino.  Don't eat around there though, it's tourist traps with $25 breakfasts.  Try this place.



Hiya, I second the Marriott Fallsview... Taking wife there for her Birthday.


----------



## ilene13 (Mar 25, 2013)

I too agree with Niagara on the Lake.  For restaurants I would go to the American side and go to Fortunas.  It is an incredible Italian restaurant.  A drive to Fort Erie and you could go to Ming Teh--fantastic Chinese restaurant. (Canadian side)


----------



## momeason (Mar 25, 2013)

We stayed a week in Niagara on the Lake. Lovely. 
We loved Cave of the Winds on the American side. You can feel the power and the spray. We also loved the Maid of the Mist. The Canadian side is lovely to walk around.
We bought the combo ticket on the Canadian side, but actually next time would do the American combo ticket. You can walk across the bridge if you take your passport. the American ticket includes the Maid of the Mist and Cave of the Winds and some other attractions. (We thought the 3D film in Ontario was cheesy and the behind the falls thing in Ontario was not as god as the American Cave of the Winds.
The jet boat ride is great if you are a thrill seeker.


----------



## jehb2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Visit both sides*

Be sure to visit both side.  Each side is very different, but really cool.


----------



## justnosy (Mar 26, 2013)

*stayed at Marriott Fallsview*

and got a room with a view of the horseshoe falls. We didn't pay extra for the view; I forgot what floor we got but it was a high floor (I always ask for a high floor whenever we stay at a hotel). Did you know that the falls are "controlled" and late night/early morning they reduce the flow so the falls are "smaller".  If you have a car, then park at the casino which was only $5/per when we were there (about 2 yrs ago) but doesn't have in/out privileges (so you have to pay every time you return)

We (family of 5) got the combo ticket on the Canadian side but I seem to remember that ours included the maid of the mist - we got a 2 day combo pass.  ( we bought the adventure pass - http://www.niagarafallstourism.com/packages/passes/) When we were there, buying the 2 day combo, allowed you to ride the bus around the falls - stop at the power plant for a tour - we all enjoyed that too. There was a visitor (tourist) map with all the "must see/do" places around Niagara Falls. Obviously the bus stopped at most of those.

We also did the American side (got to do both!) Cave of winds was the absolute favorite with my kids (10,10,12 at the time)!!! They didn't want to leave!  If you don't want to get wet, then you should bring a sturdier poncho/raincoat - they give you paper thin plastic coverings that rip/blow off.

We stayed 2 nights on the Canadian side and then one on the American side.


----------



## jannereeves (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the link "Justnosy" we have made up plans to visit the Niagra falls next month. 

This thread was really helpful, the Marriott Fallsview looks good.


----------



## MaryH (Apr 7, 2013)

I got an award reservation for my cousin at Sheraton Fallsview or Sheraton on the Falls a few years ago and they loved their upgraded corner room with view of the falls.  

There seems to be a new 4pts attached to Fallsview Casino.

Second Niagara on the lake and some winery visit.


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 30, 2013)

*Niagara Falls  ~ Canada and New York*



Ann-Marie said:


> We will be going to Niagra Falls,ON, and spending 2 days, 6/10-6/11/13, leaving on 6/12.  This is our first visit.  What should we try to do in the 2 days that we will be there?  I thought Maid of the Mist ride.  What else?



*Q:*
How are you getting there
Are you flying into Buffalo

You have three possibilities for crossing at Buffalo:

1. Peace Bridge
2. Rainbow Bridge
3. Queenston-Lewiston Bridge

To Niagara Falls from Buffalo, NY, USA

Merge onto I-190 N 
Take exit 9 for Peace Bridge Plaza 
Slight right toward Peace Bridge Plaza 
Continue straight towards Peace Bridge Plaza (toll road) 
Entering Canada (Ontario) 
Continue on Peace Bridge Plaza (toll road) 
Continue onto Queen Elizabeth Way 
Take the exit ON-420 E (The Falls) 
Turn right at Stanley Ave


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2013)

*Niagara Falls New York*



Ann-Marie said:


> Also, hotels.
> I would like to stay as close to the falls as possible.
> I did see a good price for the Marriott Courtyard.
> Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks



The Historic Red Coach Inn B&B and Restaurant 
2 Buffalo Avenue, Niagara Falls, NY 14303-1119
Phone 716-282-1459 Toll-free 1-866-719-2070


----------



## GregGH (May 1, 2013)

jehb2 said:


> Be sure to visit both side.  Each side is very different, but really cool.



It has been years since I have been to Niagara Falls ... and I grew up there ... but the USA side was so sad ... 

If you can - cross at Buffalo and drive along the 'Niagara Parkway'  and above the falls you see the water....   http://www.niagaraparks.com/plan/interactive-map.html

This whole side of Cdn river ( with some exceptions ) is run by them .. they limit commercialization.  

My Fav spot ... just south of whirlpool - across from Whirlpool golf course ...a parking lot and gift store ...a walkway to the gorge .. if you can handle the up and down walk ... amazing water as river slams into huge boulders on bottom ...with massive uplifts ... 

Enjoy

Greg


----------



## Miss Marty (May 1, 2013)

*Niagara Falls SkyWheel Climate Controlled Gondolas Adults: $10.99 CDN +tax*



Ann-Marie said:


> What should we try to do in the 2 days that we will be there?



Are you ready for a unique sightseeing opportunity with breathtaking views of the Falls and beyond? Then head on down to Clifton Hill and take a ride on Canada’s largest observation wheel, the Niagara SkyWheel. Towering 175 feet (53 metres) over the Niagara Falls horizon, the Niagara SkyWheel is the newest, most exciting way to see Niagara Falls


----------



## Miss Marty (May 3, 2013)

*Niagara Falls*



Ann-Marie said:


> We will be going to Niagra Falls,ON, and spending 2 days, 6/10-6/11/13, leaving on 6/12.  This is our first visit.  What should we try to do in the 2 days that we will be there?  I thought Maid of the Mist ride.  What else?
> 
> Also, hotels.  I would like to stay as close to the falls as possible.  I did see a good price for the Marriott Courtyard.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  Thanks



_Hi Ann-Marie_

How did you make out with your Niagara Falls hotel reservations 
Which hotel did you select and how much is the daily rate ($US)


----------



## Miss Marty (May 30, 2013)

*Niagara Falls*

Are you going to do the Casinos


----------



## happybaby (Jul 6, 2013)

We are thinking of going to Niagara next week for a 2 night stay

We have stayed at Days inn on Victoria behind the old casino (befoe th new one was there)    I cant do that walk up Clifton Hill anymore.    Was tough in ';99

Also have stayed at the Mariott near theFallsview Casino and last year at the Hilton (connected to the casino)
Paid for thepackage deal which was pricey and still with the dinner voucher we had to pay another 50 or so

We always ask for a falls view also   Dont know why.   By the time we get in , the falls lights are off and it is usually so misty you cant see the falls anyways

This time we are thinking of Skyline Inn near the Old Casino.   More to do there within walking distance.   
Any info on this hotel

Plan on doing Niagara on the Lake also   Will look into dinners in that area

I know Clifton hill is a tourist trap and expensive.  

may just eat at the buffet at the casino and maybe other place near the winery.

I dont want to spend all the time in the casino.  We never do any good    


just want to get away for a few days within driving distance

suggestions on places to eat or see not far from the falls.   (besides the clock, whirlpool......not doing behind the falls or maid of the mist)


----------



## flexible (Jul 13, 2013)

*Niagara Falls from Quebec - transportation options*

We arrive on a cruise in Quebec October 6 and might take another cruise departing Quebec on October 12.
http://www.portquebec.ca/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=22&lang=en_GR is probably the port for both ships

Visiting Niagara Falls is our priority.
*http://www.rome2rio.com/s/Québec/Niagara-Falls*

If we rent a car in Quebec on October 5, we would sleep on the ship and have a quicker disembarkation. We could keep the car the first day of the 2nd ship since it also overnights in Quebec. 

Would trains be better? If so, a couple of days in Montreal might be nice.
Flying to Toronto seems the least expensive.

Can we avoid renting a car most of the time if we purchase one of the ticket packages that includes transportation around the Niagara Falls area?


Do we need to be concerned that many *tours might be sold out in advance during October 6-12 because the area might be more popular during the Fall Leaves season?*

Must see
http://www.maidofthemist.com/en/

Probably one or both:
http://www.skylon.com Observation Deck & maybe lunch
http://www.cliftonhill.com/attractions/niagara-skywheel

Want to see if it is not too far
http://oldfortniagara.org - War of 1812
Fort George http://www.pc.gc.ca/eng/lhn-nhs/on/fortgeorge/index.aspx

Maybe
http://www.magnificentniagarafallstours.com has offices in the Marriott

http://www.magnificentniagarafallstours.com/accommodations
Holding tentative reservations at this Marriott:
http://www.niagarafallstourism.com/sleep/fallsview-hotels/marriott-niagara-falls-fallsview-spa/ since Marriott has two hotels with Fall views, I am not sure if the one that costs more points is that much better

Links:
http://www.niagarafallstourism.com
http://www.niagara-usa.com


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Sep 6, 2013)

*Niagara Falls, things to do*

I know summer is over but I would like to suggest the Greg Frewin Theatre in Niagara Falls for a Las Vegas style magic act.  Also, for dining near Clifton Hill Antica Pizzeria on Victoria Ave. is pretty good with prices that are reasonable.


----------

